# New Venge design in 2014?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It seems like the right time for that, given Specialized's normal product cycles... as well as a Tarmac SL5, for that matter. Thoughts on whether that will happen and what the changes might consist of, other than of course lighter/stiffer?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

With the Tarmac and Roubaix going to all SL4 frames this year I'm betting the 2015 model years brings the SL5 (with lower tier version of those bikes still being SL4.) This is only the second year for the Venge right? I don't know if they'll redesign it next year.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> With the Tarmac and Roubaix going to all SL4 frames this year I'm betting the 2015 model years brings the SL5 (with lower tier version of those bikes still being SL4.) This is only the second year for the Venge right? I don't know if they'll redesign it next year.


I bet the wind tunnel delivers up a few adjustments before we see new carbon, but who knows, maybe a little of both.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tire Biter said:


> I bet the wind tunnel delivers up a few adjustments before we see new carbon, but who knows, maybe a little of both.



My bet would be that its the the tunnel results in new shapes for both. And maybe going as far as built-in front and rear brakes on Venge, and a dropped down tube to recess front tire into it a bit. If they could pull that off without sucky P4-style brake performance issues, get the torsional stiffness up a tad and drop weight to under a kilo that would be a home run. 
Especially if they do it without making the bike ugly.
As to Tarmac, I'd bet they took this extra year trying to get the engineering right to keep the stiffness high while making it a bit more aero, maybe with Kamm-tailed tubing.
I know, extreme speculation, all of it.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Surely we would see Cavendish riding it even if painted as one the current Venge limited editions before it hits the shops? Nothing mentioned of such a viewing in the press yet.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

izza said:


> Surely we would see Cavendish riding it even if painted as one the current Venge limited editions before it hits the shops? Nothing mentioned of such a viewing in the press yet.


They'll be under Cavendish et al in the 2014 tour and available to mortals in the fall.


----------

